# You know its almost summer when........



## MyK (Mar 16, 2006)

................the girls start showing off their belly buttons!!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2006)

True Story, gotta lift that fat flap up before you can have sex.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 16, 2006)

Hint: That's not her belly button...


----------



## kenwood (Mar 16, 2006)

that her clit ....hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

then won't have to do the 'flour trick' to find it...


----------



## lioness (Mar 16, 2006)

is that pic real???


----------



## MyK (Mar 16, 2006)

this threads been up about 7 hours and only 6 people have viewed it!

I think that people are afraid of my threads!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> is that pic real???




Yes.  What a pathetic life form, eh?


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 16, 2006)

You know its almost summer when........ KEFE comes out to his backyard to beat his meat.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 16, 2006)

And do a few dunks after that, and then maybe hop some trash cans.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> And do a few dunks after that, and then maybe hop some trash cans.




And then maybe bench 285, and drive by your house in a 2006 lexus, most expensive model.


----------



## MyK (Mar 16, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> And do a few dunks after that, and then maybe *hop some trash cans*.


 

food barrels, food barrels!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

...just hope he washes his hands before playing hoops....


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 17, 2006)

that is sick


----------



## david (Mar 17, 2006)

only cronno........


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

dam dave- u are here...again....where the hell have u been?


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam dave- u are here...again....where the hell have u been?




I've been, up, down and all around!!!  

Been more than busy!!!  Good to see you all around here still!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2006)

hi david. 

n pssst Rob had a brief but torrid internet relationship with that woman before he finally saw her pic... now he *hates* myspace...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 18, 2006)

True Story, Rob just couldn't get past the 'flap'


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2006)

But, he said it was nice to sleep under when camping! -


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2006)

very interesting avatar.... how are you and how is your progress, marcia?



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> hi david.
> 
> n pssst Rob had a brief but torrid internet relationship with that woman before he finally saw her pic... now he *hates* myspace...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2006)

hi. i'm doing great n by summer i should be smokin... in a good way. my arms hurt in a weird way tho like my bones sort of around the insides n side of my elbows the most... maybe i need less weight n more reps.


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> hi. i'm doing great n by summer i should be smokin... in a good way. my arms hurt in a weird way tho like my bones sort of around the insides n side of my elbows the most... maybe i need less weight n more reps.



sounds great!  You can always send me progress pics to my email!


----------

